# billing for an assist on twin delivery



## COG (Jul 8, 2010)

Has anyone billed for an assist charge for Vaginal Delivery only for a twin delivery and got paid?  

If so, what CPT Code was used?

Thanks


----------



## friley (Jul 8, 2010)

59409 is elgible for an 80 modifier but you would have to supply documentation of the need for an assistant. You should only report one unit for the vaginal delivery only.


----------



## sellis (Jul 8, 2010)

*Twin Delivery with Assistant*

The only thing my doctors were ever able to be paid for in these cases was stand-by time.  I'm sorry but I don't have a CPT handy.


----------

